# New Church Plant in Northeast Ga.



## 4crumleys (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know if this is a place I can post this, we have planted a new church in Jackson County. We are a family integrated church model. You can learn more about us at www.gracefamilyfellowship.org  If you are near us and looking for a church, we would love to talk with you.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Good luck with it!


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 23, 2011)

Good web site.


----------

